# WotC Warlock Invocations sources?



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi All, anybody have a list handy of all the books WotC has done that have Warlock invocations?

<SNIP>

I'm inserting the bottom post so you don't have to read the entire post.

=================================================

The list of WotC warlock invocations is now:

Complete Arcane
Dragon Magic
Cityscape
Complete Mage
Magic of Incarnum
WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frcc/20070328
(Class Chronicles Warlocks Pt. 2 article by Eytan Bernstein)

Plus additional material in:

Fiendish Codex 2: Hellfire Warlock PrC
(also at WotC website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?...0061207a&page=3)

PHB2: Alternate warlock class features

Dragon #330: Eberron Drow Invocation from "Shapers of Shadow: Eberron’s Umbragen” by Keith Baker 

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frcc/20070314
(Class Chronicles Warlocks Pt. 1 article by Eytan Bernstein)

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frcc/20070328
(Class Chronicles Warlocks Pt. 2 article by Eytan Bernstein)

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20061027a
(Epic Insights/Epic Warlock Feats article by Eytan Bernstein)

Dragon Magic: Dragonfire Adept Invocations not counting the breath weapon ones. 

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/lists/invocations
(Invocation Index)

WotC Website Player posts: http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=466915 
(Lots of invocations, some feats, and even a couple of PrCs.)

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frcc/20070613
(Class Chronicles article by Eytan Bernstein, *Infernal Adept feat* that allows Warlocks or Dragonfire Adepts to select invocations from the other's list...cool stuff!)

Player Warlock stuff the WotC website, courtesy of Hollowleg:

Bloodboiler Blast
Dark, 7th
Blast essence invocation
Your blasts cause the bodily fluids of the targets to boil, causing them to explode. Your blast deals fire damage. If a creature is killed within one round of being dealt damage by a bloodboiler blast, it explodes, dealing half of the blast's damage to all creatures within 10' (Ref save half). This damage is half bludgeoning and half fire, as the creatures near the exploding corpse are bombarded with gobbets of superheated meat. Certain types of creatures cannot explode. These are constructs (with the exceptions of the flesh, brain, and blood golems) and elementals (even water elementals; they have no membrane to hold the gasses in, so rapid pressure release is not possible.). Certain abberations may be immune to explosion at the DM's discretion.

Lethargic Blast
Eldritch Essence
Lesser or Greater (not sure), 4th-5th level
A creature hit by a lethargic blast is slowed for 1d4 rounds plus 1 round per four warlock levels. A will save negates. Multiple applications of this blast to a single target do not stack; instead, each increases the duration of the penalties from the first. (This is probably a good one against all the big, strong, stupid stuff that the other essences can't harm easily because said creatures have high fortitude saves).

Eldritch Retribution
Greater, 6th level
The warlock may reduce the damage his eldritch blasts deal to put an aura of eldritch energy around himself. When the warlock activates this invocation, he selects a number of dice to subtract from his eldritch blast damage (he may not subtract more dice than he has). When he activates this invocation, he may also select an essence invocation which he knows. While this invocation is in effect, the warlock may use his eldritch blast as normal, but it deals fewer dice of damage (as the energy he would be using is being put into his aura). While this invocation is active, if any creature hits the warlock with anything (including spells, reach weapons, and arrows) from within 30 feet of the warlock, he makes a ranged touch attack against them as an immediate action (Not limited to one per round). If the ranged touch attack hits, the shield around the warlock lashes out against the target, dealing them damage equal to the damage the warlock subtracted from his blasts and subjecting them to the essence he chose when he activated this invocation.

Lesser Eldritch Retribution
Lesser, 3rd
As Eldritch Retribution, but the attacker must have hit the warlock with a natural attack, a touch attack, an unarmed strike, or a manufacured melee weapon without reach.

Scalebane blast
Lesser, 4th
Essence Invocation
Any creature struck by a scalebane blast must make a fortitude save or have its natural armor reduced by 2 points for 24 hours. This cannot reduce a creature's natural armor below zero, has no affect on creatures without natural armor, and does reduce the bonuses from spells or magic items worn/used on the target for the duration (Based off of a Draconomicon spell; there was a lot of good stuff in there that could by invocationized).

Necromantic Blast
Greater, 6th
Essence Invocation
A necromantic blast deals negative energy damage, saturating the target with life-draining energies. Any creature slain by a necromantic blast is reanimated as a zombie of the same size within 1d3 rounds of its death.

Slime Blast
Dark, 8th
Essence Invocation
This blast shoots dangerous fungal spores, and deals acid damage. Any creature harmed by a slime blast must make a fortitude save or be covered in green slime, which proceeds to attack it as normal.

Aging Blast
Greater, 6th
Essence Invocation
This blast saps the strength from the target's body, causing them to age rapidly. The target of the blast must make a fortitude save; it is does not, it adds 1d2 years per die of damage from the blast to its age total. This age does not count toward mental aging modifiers, since the blast does not impart the experience of the old. Naturally, this blast is not very affective against elves, adolescents, or dragons (the last two will get bigger and stronger, for the most part). This is generally more of a BBEG kind of blast than one a PC would use, since most monsters don't live more than a few rounds of combat anyways, and age stats are a pain to generate for just any monster.

Evil Eye
Greater, 7th
Miscellaneous Invocation
The warlock gains a gaze attack, useable at will for 24 hours. This gaze attack has a range of 30 feet, and is negatable by a will or fortitude save (target's choice). Any creature affected by the gaze takes damage equal to the warlock's eldritch blast damage, and is affected by one essence of the warlock's choice, chosen upon activating the invocation. Ths gaze may be activated or deactivated as a free action; however, while the gaze is active, the warlock may not use his eldritch blast. In addition (to prevent broken, start with gaze, shut off, blast, turn back on sequences), if the warlock does not deactivate his gaze as his first action of a round, he may not use EB for the duration of that round.

Distant Blast
Greater, 6th
Blast Shape
The warlock's blasts gain very long range. A distant blast has a range of 400 feet plus 40 per warlock level.

Disarming Blast
Lesser, 3rd
Essence
The target of a disarming blast must make a reflex save or drop all objects in his or her hands (spell components, weapons, bucklers). Small and large shields cannot be removed this way, nor can a weapon used with a locked gauntlet. If the target gets a miscellaneous bonus to resist disarm checks (from say, a special weapon enhancement (There was one in AEG, I think)), this bonus is applied to the save as well.

And some more here by Falling Icicle with input from others: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196697

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Sammael (Mar 18, 2007)

Complete Mage.


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

Sammael said:
			
		

> Complete Mage.




Thanks, my copy is somewhere in the house and figured there were some in there.

Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

I know of so far with Sammael's help:

Complete Arcane
Dragon Magic
Cityscape
Complete Mage


----------



## Jadeite (Mar 18, 2007)

Magic of Incarnum


----------



## Alisair Longreach (Mar 18, 2007)

There is the Hellfire Warlock PrC in Fiendish Codex 2 and a couple of alternate class features in Players Handbook 2


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

Alisair Longreach said:
			
		

> There is the Hellfire Warlock PrC in Fiendish Codex 2 and a couple of alternate class features in Players Handbook 2




Jadeite & Alisair Longreach, thanks!

So the list of WotC warlock invocations is now:

Complete Arcane
Dragon Magic
Cityscape
Complete Mage
Magic of Incarnum

Plus additional material in:

Fiendish Codex 2: Hellfire Warlock PrC
PHB2: Alternate warlock class features

An ongoing thanks to those who have helped.

Rich


----------



## Razz (Mar 18, 2007)

There was one Dragon Magazine issue where it talked about the drow elves of Eberron in Xendrik. Some were warlocks and the article produced one new invocation, which is easy to copy here. 

The invocation was a Least, 2nd-level, and did _lesser confusion_ each time it was used. Forgot the name of the invocation, I'll look it up later.


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> There was one Dragon Magazine issue where it talked about the drow elves of Eberron in Xendrik. Some were warlocks and the article produced one new invocation, which is easy to copy here.
> 
> The invocation was a Least, 2nd-level, and did _lesser confusion_ each time it was used. Forgot the name of the invocation, I'll look it up later.




Cool Razz, thanks.  Please do.


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

rgard said:
			
		

> Cool Razz, thanks.  Please do.




Razz, if you get the issue number to post that would be fine.


----------



## Ry (Mar 18, 2007)

Have any been released through the wizards website?


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> Have any been released through the wizards website?




None that I know of, but that's a good suggestion.  I'll look through the classes section there.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't resist pimping my epic warlock feats article.

Also, you'll find a new feat for warlocks in my most recent class chronicles installment called Infernal Affinity. There will be a few more feats in the second part of the article.


----------



## Particle_Man (Mar 18, 2007)

[edit: Scooped!  By the author no less!]  

The Wizards web site had an epic warlock web enhancment with some feats:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20061027a


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

The list of WotC warlock invocations is now:

Complete Arcane
Dragon Magic
Cityscape
Complete Mage
Magic of Incarnum

Plus additional material in:

Fiendish Codex 2: Hellfire Warlock PrC
(also at WotC website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20061207a&page=3)

PHB2: Alternate warlock class features

Dragon: Eberron Drow Invocation

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frcc/20070314
(Class Chronicles Warlocks Pt. 1 article by Eytan Bernstein)

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20061027a
(Epic Insights/Epic Warlock Feats article by Eytan Bernstein)

My thanks to Eytan, Particle Man and Razz for the additions.

Rich


----------



## Nyeshet (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't forget that Dragon Magic also has the Dragonfire Adept (I think it is called), which is basically a draconic version of the warlock (rather than fiendish). Also, many of its invocations are either re-titled warlock invocations or can easily be made into warlock invocations. (Only the breath ones cannot, as a breath attack is a dragonfire adept only feature, not a warlock one.) 

I have a list of many of the Warlock Invocations - just the name and the one line descriptions found in their initial listing in several of those sources (CArc, CM, DM). I'm not sure I can post them here, however.


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

Nyeshet said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Dragon Magic also has the Dragonfire Adept (I think it is called), which is basically a draconic version of the warlock (rather than fiendish). Also, many of its invocations are either re-titled warlock invocations or can easily be made into warlock invocations. (Only the breath ones cannot, as a breath attack is a dragonfire adept only feature, not a warlock one.)
> 
> I have a list of many of the Warlock Invocations - just the name and the one line descriptions found in their initial listing in several of those sources (CArc, CM, DM). I'm not sure I can post them here, however.




Thanks Nyeshet, I'll add the Dragonfire Adept's invocations (minus the breath weapons) to the list.


----------



## rgard (Mar 18, 2007)

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## rgard (Mar 29, 2007)

The list of WotC warlock invocations is now:

Complete Arcane
Dragon Magic
Cityscape
Complete Mage
Magic of Incarnum

Plus additional material in:

Fiendish Codex 2: Hellfire Warlock PrC
(also at WotC website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20061207a&page=3)

PHB2: Alternate warlock class features

Dragon: Eberron Drow Invocation

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frcc/20070314
(Class Chronicles Warlocks Pt. 1 article by Eytan Bernstein)

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frcc/20070328
(Class Chronicles Warlocks Pt. 2 article by Eytan Bernstein)

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20061027a
(Epic Insights/Epic Warlock Feats article by Eytan Bernstein)

Dragon Magic: Dragonfire Adept Invocations not counting the breath weapon ones. 

Does anybody have links to homebrewed invocations?  I know we had some threads here about additional invocations.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Razz (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a few homebrewed invocations a friend of mine created for his warlock:

*BLACKMOLD* 
*Dark; 9th*

This invocation allows you to conjure a venomous and debilitating mold infused with evil energy to cloud over your target. It eats away at the creature's bodily functions, causing possible blindness and its thick substance clings to the creature's body, slowing the creature's movements for some time. It has a close range (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) and it deals 1d10 points of Constitution and permanently blinds the target on a failed Fortitude save. The target also suffers the effects of a slow spell on a failed Fortitude save. The Constitution damage and the blindness only affects living creatures, but the slow effect works normally on nonliving targets.

*NETHER BLAST* 
*Greater; 6th; Eldritch Essence*

This eldritch essence invocation collects some of its energies from the Ethereal Plane, allowing you to affect incorporeal creatures normally with your _eldritch blast_. Creatures struck are given substance by the energies of the blast so that it is easier to harm them with corporeal attacks. When striking an incorporeal creature with this eldritch essence invocation with your _eldritch blast_, you do not suffer the normal 50% miss chance for attacking an incorporeal target with corporeal attacks. The creature must also make a Will save or become susceptibel to corporeal objects and thus lose the 50% miss chance against any attack for 1 round.

*SOUL BLAST* 
*Dark; 9th; Eldritch Essence*

This eldritch essence invocation allows you to deal more damage with your _eldritch blast _ than normal, but taxes your own energy for doing so. By drawing on your own life force, you empower your _eldritch blast_ and may increase the damage of your eldritch blast by an additional 1d6 points of damage (maximum of 1d6 per two caster levels) for one use of your _eldritch blast_. However, you suffer 1d6 points of damage for each 1d6 increase you deal with your _eldritch blast_. You do not suffer this damage if your attack fails to hit a creature or an object.


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Mar 30, 2007)

Cool ideas Razz, but I'd put the latter two at much lower level.  I think both _nether blast_ and _soul blast _ should probably be lesser invocations.


----------



## jedavis (Mar 30, 2007)

There was also an invocation in the Dragon issue on the Far Realm.  Pretty much _confusion_ at will, with a several-round duration.

I had some homebrew invocations, but I don't have access to them currently.  I'll post them later today.


----------



## Razz (Mar 30, 2007)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> Cool ideas Razz, but I'd put the latter two at much lower level.  I think both _nether blast_ and _soul blast _ should probably be lesser invocations.




Nether Blast I always thought should've been Lesser, I believe I'll make that change and let my friend know this. As for Soul Blast, I made it Dark because I figured "wow, increasing eldritch blast damage? It'll cost ya" and I had it deal damage. But, then again, suffering the same damage as what you increase it by is a heavy penalty so maybe it should be a Greater; 7th Level or maybe even Lesser as you say.


----------



## Razz (Mar 30, 2007)

hollowleg said:
			
		

> There was also an invocation in the Dragon issue on the Far Realm.  Pretty much _confusion_ at will, with a several-round duration.
> 
> I had some homebrew invocations, but I don't have access to them currently.  I'll post them later today.




Close. It was _lesser confusion_ at will.


----------



## sukael (Apr 7, 2007)

There's a bunch of (very handy) epic warlock feats in the Epic Insights article here.


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 7, 2007)

rgard said:
			
		

> Dragon: Eberron Drow Invocation




Specifically it was #330, "“Shapers of Shadow: Eberron’s Umbragen” by Keith Baker (the Umbragen are an offshoot of Drow that moved to to Khyber (the Underdark).  They are the drow featured in the _Dragonshard_ computer game.


----------



## jedavis (Apr 7, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> Close. It was lesser confusion at will.



Ah.  Still playing mostly 3.0 with 3.5 stuff thrown in when we like it better.

About those homebrews...  they were on the wizards boards and got archived, and I have been unable to find most of them.  Got one, though.

Bloodboiler Blast
Dark, 7th
Blast essence invocation
Your blasts cause the bodily fluids of the targets to boil, causing them to explode. Your blast deals fire damage. If a creature is killed within one round of being dealt damage by a bloodboiler blast, it explodes, dealing half of the blast's damage to all creatures within 10' (Ref save half). This damage is half bludgeoning and half fire, as the creatures near the exploding corpse are bombarded with gobbets of superheated meat. Certain types of creatures cannot explode. These are constructs (with the exceptions of the flesh, brain, and blood golems) and elementals (even water elementals; they have no membrane to hold the gasses in, so rapid pressure release is not possible.). Certain abberations may be immune to explosion at the DM's discretion.

Take that back, found the rest.

Lethargic Blast
Eldritch Essence
Lesser or Greater (not sure), 4th-5th level
A creature hit by a lethargic blast is slowed for 1d4 rounds plus 1 round per four warlock levels. A will save negates. Multiple applications of this blast to a single target do not stack; instead, each increases the duration of the penalties from the first.  (This is probably a good one against all the big, strong, stupid stuff that the other essences can't harm easily because said creatures have high fortitude saves).

Eldritch Retribution
Greater, 6th level
The warlock may reduce the damage his eldritch blasts deal to put an aura of eldritch energy around himself. When the warlock activates this invocation, he selects a number of dice to subtract from his eldritch blast damage (he may not subtract more dice than he has). When he activates this invocation, he may also select an essence invocation which he knows. While this invocation is in effect, the warlock may use his eldritch blast as normal, but it deals fewer dice of damage (as the energy he would be using is being put into his aura). While this invocation is active, if any creature hits the warlock with anything (including spells, reach weapons, and arrows) from within 30 feet of the warlock, he makes a ranged touch attack against them as an immediate action (Not limited to one per round). If the ranged touch attack hits, the shield around the warlock lashes out against the target, dealing them damage equal to the damage the warlock subtracted from his blasts and subjecting them to the essence he chose when he activated this invocation.

Lesser Eldritch Retribution
Lesser, 3rd
As Eldritch Retribution, but the attacker must have hit the warlock with a natural attack, a touch attack, an unarmed strike, or a manufacured melee weapon without reach.

Scalebane blast
Lesser, 4th
Essence Invocation
Any creature struck by a scalebane blast must make a fortitude save or have its natural armor reduced by 2 points for 24 hours. This cannot reduce a creature's natural armor below zero, has no affect on creatures without natural armor, and does reduce the bonuses from spells or magic items worn/used on the target for the duration (Based off of a Draconomicon spell; there was a lot of good stuff in there that could by invocationized).

Necromantic Blast
Greater, 6th
Essence Invocation
A necromantic blast deals negative energy damage, saturating the target with life-draining energies. Any creature slain by a necromantic blast is reanimated as a zombie of the same size within 1d3 rounds of its death.

Slime Blast
Dark, 8th
Essence Invocation
This blast shoots dangerous fungal spores, and deals acid damage. Any creature harmed by a slime blast must make a fortitude save or be covered in green slime, which proceeds to attack it as normal.

Aging Blast
Greater, 6th
Essence Invocation
This blast saps the strength from the target's body, causing them to age rapidly. The target of the blast must make a fortitude save; it is does not, it adds 1d2 years per die of damage from the blast to its age total. This age does not count toward mental aging modifiers, since the blast does not impart the experience of the old. Naturally, this blast is not very affective against elves, adolescents, or dragons (the last two will get bigger and stronger, for the most part). This is generally more of a BBEG kind of blast than one a PC would use, since most monsters don't live more than a few rounds of combat anyways, and age stats are a pain to generate for just any monster.

Evil Eye
Greater, 7th
Miscellaneous Invocation
The warlock gains a gaze attack, useable at will for 24 hours. This gaze attack has a range of 30 feet, and is negatable by a will or fortitude save (target's choice). Any creature affected by the gaze takes damage equal to the warlock's eldritch blast damage, and is affected by one essence of the warlock's choice, chosen upon activating the invocation. Ths gaze may be activated or deactivated as a free action; however, while the gaze is active, the warlock may not use his eldritch blast. In addition (to prevent broken, start with gaze, shut off, blast, turn back on sequences), if the warlock does not deactivate his gaze as his first action of a round, he may not use EB for the duration of that round.

Distant Blast
Greater, 6th
Blast Shape
The warlock's blasts gain very long range. A distant blast has a range of 400 feet plus 40 per warlock level.

Disarming Blast
Lesser, 3rd
Essence
The target of a disarming blast must make a reflex save or drop all objects in his or her hands (spell components, weapons, bucklers). Small and large shields cannot be removed this way, nor can a weapon used with a locked gauntlet. If the target gets a miscellaneous bonus to resist disarm checks (from say, a special weapon enhancement (There was one in AEG, I think)), this bonus is applied to the save as well.

As for good resources, http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=466915 has lots of invocations, some feats, and even a couple of PrCs.

And I'm looking for hypnotoad's/direhawk's (not sure which/who) invocations, but Realms of Evil is down...  he had some fun stuff, too.  True eyebite (removes the target's eyes), Dance of the Pixie Queen (as Otto's Irresistable Dance, but for as long as the warlock keeps dancing), Eldritch Skullbomb (10-foot radius burst), and some other fun stuff....  ah, found that too.  The wizards boards link is not functioning correctly, but the google cache looks OK.

Has anybody seen a rusting blast essence for the fey warlocks?


----------



## rgard (Apr 7, 2007)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> Specifically it was #330, "“Shapers of Shadow: Eberron’s Umbragen” by Keith Baker (the Umbragen are an offshoot of Drow that moved to to Khyber (the Underdark).  They are the drow featured in the _Dragonshard_ computer game.




Thanks!!!


----------



## rgard (Apr 7, 2007)

See first post for compilation.


----------



## rgard (Apr 7, 2007)

Goofed...see first post for compilation.


----------



## Greg K (Apr 7, 2007)

Shadowfoot on the wizards of the coast boards created some heritage themed warlock variants- the gifted (celestial heritage) and the natural (nature/element heritage), 

link


----------



## rgard (Apr 7, 2007)

Greg K said:
			
		

> Shadowfoot on the wizards of the coast boards created some heritage themed warlock variants- the gifted (celestial heritage) and the natural (nature/element heritage),
> 
> link




Thanks Greg!


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Apr 10, 2007)

I created three new warlock feats in my most recent Class Chronicles article - Warlocks, pt. 2.


----------



## rgard (Apr 10, 2007)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> I created three new warlock feats in my most recent Class Chronicles article - Warlocks, pt. 2.




Thanks, Eytan!  Added that link to the invocations list.


----------



## rgard (May 3, 2007)

Hi, added this link:

WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/lists/invocations
(Invocation Index)

to the first post in the thread.


----------



## Razz (May 3, 2007)

They're missing two invocations from that list. The two that appeared in *Drow of the Underdark*, Spider-Shape and Swarm-something, forgot the name (if you kill someone with your eldritch blast, a spider swarm is released from their body)


----------



## rgard (May 4, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> They're missing two invocations from that list. The two that appeared in *Drow of the Underdark*, Spider-Shape and Swarm-something, forgot the name (if you kill someone with your eldritch blast, a spider swarm is released from their body)




Thanks Razz


----------



## jedavis (May 5, 2007)

Ooh, neat concept with the swarm blast...  what level of darkness was it?  Might try to homebrew something similar, but don't plan on buying the book...


----------



## Razz (May 5, 2007)

I remember now, it was *Sudden Swarm*.


----------



## rgard (May 24, 2007)

Here are some more in an Enworld thread by Falling Icicle with input from others:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196697


----------



## sjmiller (May 24, 2007)

rgard said:
			
		

> WotC Website: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/lists/invocations
> (Invocation Index)



That list is also available at Creative Mountain Games as part of the tabbed Excel workbook of all the consolidated lists from WotC.


----------



## rgard (May 24, 2007)

sjmiller said:
			
		

> That list is also available at Creative Mountain Games as part of the tabbed Excel workbook of all the consolidated lists from WotC.




Stephen, thanks!


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Jun 13, 2007)

My new Class Chronicles article has a feat called Infernal Adept that is of benefit to both warlocks and dragonfire adepts.  It allows them to take an invocation of no more than 2 grades lower than their highest grade invocation.  So a warlock with dark invocations could select a lesser or least invocation from the dragonfire adept list. It requires dragonblood for warlocks to take it or the fey or outsider type for dragonfire adepts.  Alternatively, a warlock or dragonfire adept can do a quest to gain the feat.


----------



## rgard (Jun 14, 2007)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> My new Class Chronicles article has a feat called Infernal Adept that is of benefit to both warlocks and dragonfire adepts.  It allows them to take an invocation of no more than 2 grades lower than their highest grade invocation.  So a warlock with dark invocations could select a lesser or least invocation from the dragonfire adept list. It requires dragonblood for warlocks to take it or the fey or outsider type for dragonfire adepts.  Alternatively, a warlock or dragonfire adept can do a quest to gain the feat.




Eytan, you are a scholar and a gentleman!  Thanks.  I added the link to the first post.

Thanks again,
Rich


----------

